# best floorstanding speakers under $1,000



## mac336

looking for best band for buck
   
  I'd prefer something closer to $500, but willing to spend more $ if the improvement is worth it
   
  looking for whole setup, not just speakers


----------



## obobskivich

The Yamaha EF series are a very balanced sounding pair of speakers (NS-555 and NS-777 are the floor standing models; the NS-333 are a bookshelf variant, and are roughly identical in terms of the HF/MF section). Alternately you might be able to still get your hands on a pair of Mirage OMDs from Vann's for a good price.

Amplification wise, Harman/Kardon and Yamaha are good places to start - but they aren't the last word.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Magnepan MMGs. Absolutely no question. Grab a nice powerful vintage amp. Like an old Marantz or Pioneer.


----------



## Lorspeaker

how big isi your room...and what gears do u have now to pair with?...yur music taste...more info and u get more relevant suggestions.


----------



## mac336

I listen to pretty much everything, but maybe a slightly more listening to electronic and orchestral music


----------



## MorbidToaster

MMGs are still the pick. Fantastic with Classical though some EDM fans could find them lacking. What kind of Electronic music? They're great for more slow and Ambient works but without a sub you might not like them for bass heavy stuff.
   
  Quote: 





mac336 said:


> I listen to pretty much everything, but maybe a slightly more listening to electronic and orchestral music


----------



## FullCircle

If I was in the market, I would contact http://www.northcreekmusic.com/NorthCreekKits.html
   
  I think "Mouser" has some Scan Speak kits as well.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mac336 said:


> Looking for best band for buck
> I'd prefer something closer to $500, but willing to spend more $ if the improvement is worth it
> Looking for whole setup, not just speakers


 
  I really know nothing about these Definitive Technology speakers, but with the current discount, you should be getting a good value
  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16882325015
   
  Watch the website Techbargins for stuff on sale.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mac336 said:


> looking for best band for buck
> 
> I'd prefer something closer to $500, but willing to spend more $ if the improvement is worth it
> 
> looking for whole setup, not just speakers


 
  Are you just looking for a receiver and two tower speakers or a 5.1 speaker setup?


----------



## cel4145

Good prices on Kef's older iQ line:

 Kef iQ70 $300 ea
 Kef iQ90 $400 ea
   
  If you want to go cheaper, check out the Polk Monitor60s and Monitor70s at Newegg. 
   
  If you are planning on adding a sub at some point (which would be worthwhile for EDM and other bass heavy music), an HT receiver can be a good choice over a 2 channel stereo receiver because of the bass management capabilities. If you strictly want a 2 channel receiver but need an optical input, the HK 3490 and Onkyo TX-8050 are good choices.


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Magnepan MMGs. Absolutely no question. Grab a nice powerful vintage amp. Like an old Marantz or Pioneer.


 
   
  Even including the cost of a good powered subwoofer?


----------



## MorbidToaster

200 bucks for a vintage amp (just do some searching), 600 bucks for the MMGs and invest the rest in subs. I heard a system with 2 8" plain jane Polk subs and it sounded great. I never had a sub with my MMGs.
   
  Quote: 





eisenhower said:


> Even including the cost of a good powered subwoofer?


----------



## analogsurviver

Please consider your room first. As much as I like Magnepan diopole speakers, MMG included, they can be very disapointing if you are for any reason forced to use them with large flat surfaces behind them, the worst being glass windows and similar - in such a case, more conventional speaker will produce better result. KEF iQ series is a very good suggestion. If you can position MMGs
  optimally and are willing to invest some in  room acoustic treatment, maybe adding sub(s) once finances permit - this is the route I would take.
   
  If you have the chance or possibility to audition the candidates first , do yourself a favor and do so; do not forget to bring along few CDs you are familiar with.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I think the MMGs respond fairly well to even small rooms. The only thing I really found necessary as far as treatment went was a panel directly behind each speaker and then just back your chair up to the wall.
   
  That's what I did anyway. I would definitely say they do work best with some room to breath though. 
   
  Quote: 





analogsurviver said:


> Please consider your room first. As much as I like Magnepan diopole speakers, MMG included, they can be very disapointing if you are for any reason forced to use them with large flat surfaces behind them, the worst being glass windows and similar - in such a case, more conventional speaker will produce better result. KEF iQ series is a very good suggestion. If you can position MMGs
> optimally and are willing to invest some in  room acoustic treatment, maybe adding sub(s) once finances permit - this is the route I would take.
> 
> If you have the chance or possibility to audition the candidates first , do yourself a favor and do so; do not forget to bring along few CDs you are familiar with.


----------



## Type35

If you don't fear to thread off the beaten path a little, you could try the Tekton Design M-Lore sold direct at $649.
  They are easy to drive and are not too fussy about placement compared to the MMGs.
  If you want to get a vague idea of what the Lore can do (it's the model right above the M-Lore but the voicing is similar), check it out on YouTube:
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3SrtvUQb7c&feature=fvwrel
  They'll definitely play much better than any KEF model in the iQ serie (and probably any KEF model period).


----------



## MorbidToaster

While they look off the low prices have me curious...
   
  Quote: 





type35 said:


> If you don't fear to thread off the beaten path a little, you could try the Tekton Design M-Lore sold direct at $649.
> They are easy to drive and are not too fussy about placement compared to the MMGs.
> If you want to get a vague idea of what the Lore can do (it's the model right above the M-Lore but the voicing is similar), check it out on YouTube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3SrtvUQb7c&feature=fvwrel
> They'll definitely play much better than any KEF model in the iQ serie (and probably any KEF model period).


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





type35 said:


> If you want to get a vague idea of what the Lore can do (it's the model right above the M-Lore but the voicing is similar), check it out on YouTube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3SrtvUQb7c&feature=fvwrel


 
   
  You can't tell much from a YouTube video what speakers sound like. LOL


----------

